

Chrome 34 released to stable - Andrex
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2014/04/stable-channel-update.html

======
Andrex
Main features for developers:
[http://www.chromestatus.com/features/4644337115725824](http://www.chromestatus.com/features/4644337115725824)

\- <img srcset> (responsive images)

\- Unprefixed Web Audio API

\- "font-variant-ligatures" CSS property

